# My two foster PUPPIES!



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes.... we have two more fosters... and puppies this time! I've officially lost my mind... 6 dogs!

We named them Gannon and Clancy. I'll only have both for a few days, and then one (not sure which) will be going to another foster home until after the holiday when they'll be adopted out. 

I thought I'd share a picture of them since their TOO cute.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are totally cute. It sounds like your household will be very busy over the holidays. Talk about the pit a pat of little feet!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, there to cute. I could never give them up once I had them...LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are adorable! Like with my foster girl, you aren't adopting them out until after Christmas. My husband didn't understand that at first, but now he gets why we stop adoptions 2 weeks before Christmas and start again about a week or two later.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

What priceless little faces! It will be hard to let those two go if it were me!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, how precious. And I love their names. TOO CUTE !!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh what dolls! You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What cuties!! Love their names


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awwww how cute!!! Have fun with them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love them!!*

Love them!!! They are adorable!!

Boy, you'll have lots of Doggie Presents to buy this year!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

They are adorable

Watch out for that roll of tp in the first photo. I have lots of memories of puppies and tp...they love to pull it and run!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

so flipping cute!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

VERY cute! Wishing you lots of patience this holiday with a house full of doggies...have fun!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing better than puppies in the house at Christmas! Enjoy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh man, so cute!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You and hubby are nice folks to have SIX dogs over the holidays. Those two are adorable, but I'm betting you'll have some mischief to share over the next week or so


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,they are so adorable.!Love the names too.More pictures,please!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how much fun!! they are beautiful puppies

what's their story?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Watch out for that roll of tp in the first photo. I have lots of memories of puppies and tp...they love to pull it and run!!


Ha... yes... the TP came off there very shortly afterwards!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> what's their story?


They are from an Amish family who couldn't sell them. There was three left. Another rescue took one of the boys, and our rescue took these two. They are about 15 weeks old.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I had to add these picture. 

The boys watched T.V the other night for about an hour!









Gannon and Tasha. He seems to have taken a liking to her and will bring her toys from all over the house.









Ty and Cam hiding out in the ex-pen trying to escape annoying furballs!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful! Thank you for all you do Heather. You have quite a large group there.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww...they're so pretty. I love the names you chose.

Linda


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG they are both too darn cute


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so cute! Bet they won't be fosters very long!!!! They'll be adopted fast!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

awww... they are so sweet. Love the picture with Gannon and Tasha. Are you planning on keeping one?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You are wonderful people! What a happy (busy) holiday you will have!

I love the pics!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Best Wishes to you and your DH during the holidays. Foster parents are special!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Are you planning on keeping one?


Ha Ha..... NOOOOOOOOOOO! Three is good for now! 

Clancy left this morning to go to another foster home until after the holidays and although I love Mr. Gannon to death and he's cuter than a button I'll be happy to send him off to his new home. He's going to make his family so happy he's such as sweetheart!


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am jealous...they are both cute as can be!! There is nothing more adorable than a retriever pup!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm so jealous. You were sooooo lucky to be able to foster those two beautiful pups--and over Christmas, no less. And they are sooooooo lucky to have you as their foster Mom.

Glad to hear everything worked out. If Gannon or Clancy wanted to stay with a wonderful Golden family in western PA--just let us know .

Have a great New Year. It's 9 AM here near Greensburg--and it's 62 degrees!

SJ


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> It's 9 AM here near Greensburg--and it's 62 degrees!


Gee whiz! You're lucky... we were told it was to be about 58 up here (State College area) and it only got in to the low 40's today. I was a bit bummed, but at least some of the ice on our driveway melted a bit!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Two cuties. Clancy looks like he has a weeeee bit of the devil in those eyes lol.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG you can send them both my way.. they are sooo cute


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

aww they are both so handsom & cute! i wish i could adopt them! or one of them =/


----------



## GoldenLover1 (Dec 28, 2008)

AWWWWWWW! So cute!


----------

